

Emerging Internet Giants - killoman
http://economist.com/node/16539424

======
Towle_
"Authorities in Washington, DC are reportedly worried about DST’s latest
acquisition: ICQ, an instant-messaging service previously owned by AOL."

Living near Langley, I've heard from a few different people who work at the
"state department" that one or more of the DST guys is less than squeaky
clean, something to do with private user data. I don't really know. But they
all dropped off Facebook or created new profiles with pseudonyms after the
DST-Facebook deal went down.

------
killoman
Interesting to note the market opportunity in non-Western markets

